# Haven't been around in a while, it's been a terrible month. (Warning: graphic pics)



## Frankiesmom (May 25, 2010)

Our little man had a terrible Christmas. We stayed with family on Christmas and my husband's cousin's dog attacked Frankie, completely unprovoked. Frankie walked into the living room, and 'Tommy' went straight at him. Tommy bit Frankie directly in the eyeball. 

We rushed to the emergency vet where we spent the entire day. Frankie spent Christmas night there. For the next two weeks, we were in and out of our vet's office; checking pressures, vision, tears, etc. After two weeks, our vet referred us to a specialist four hours away.

On January 10, we drove to the canine ophthalmologist. She immediately told us that Frankie's eye could not be saved and scheduled him to have surgery that same afternoon. We drove home in a blizzard (took us 8 hours to get home) with a drugged up, hurting dog on our laps. 

Things are much better now, but it was really rough for a while. My husband and I, newlyweds, now feel like if we could get through this, we can get through anything! :thumbsup: Our baby is doing much better. For the first time he's feeling like 'himself.' He had his stitches out last week and is back to 'normal.'

So all in all... he doesn't look 'perfect' anymore, but he's still perfect to us. Here's some pics of the whole process:

Right before Christmas, posing:









The day of the attack:









The eye shrinking in the socket:









The day after removal:









Frankie today (he had a severe haircut - wearing a cone for over a month left a huge amount of mats around his neck and ears):


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

OMG poor Frankie!!! I can't even imagine what you all went through. I am glad to hear that Frankie is doing better. Poor baby must have been in absolute shock. I am glad he has such great parents that love him and got him back healthy. 

PS he looks adorable he has a new hair cute and a new look to his face just adorable!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! What a horrible experience for all of you but especially for Frankie. I'm so glad that he has recovered. It was good to see the recent picture.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, how awful! Poor Frankie! What a nightmare for you, especially during the holidays.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry: Oh hon. I'm so sorry. Poor Frankie and poor you. What a horrible thing to happen. It goes to show that some of our worries, that other call paranoia about our dogs, can be real. I'm so very sorry that Frankie was attacked and that you all had to endure news that must have shaken your world. Thank God he wasn't attacked even worse so that you could have lost him. And you are right, Frankie is still beautiful inside and out. :wub::wub: I just wish he didn't have to go through what he did. Nothing tests us like when one of our children is suffering, fur or skin. You do find out just how strong you are and what you can take and do for their good and to give them their best life. I hope you'll be back with us now to enjoy some of the good times. We love Frankie and miss him and are glad to have him and you here again. :smootch:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*I am so sorry*

Ahh poor Frankie has been through so much! he looks gorgeous and a lot better.

*Positive: He is healthy and ALIVE and that is more important than anything else!*

God bless you Frankie boy!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry that Frankie and you have had to go through all of this. I can't imagine the emotions you must have gone through. He sure is a cute pie!

Linda


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a horrible thing for poor Frankie. I'm glad he's on the road to recovery!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no!! I' m sooo sorry this happened to you and your sweet boy!! 

Did the cousin help out in any way? Sorry if this is none of my business, but I am just so saddened by this. What kind of dog was it?

Frankie looks adorable with his new cut!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

OMG! You guys have been through so much. I can't imagine how scary all of this has been for you and poor Frankie. You are so blessed that you still have your little man and that he is on the road to recovery. Does he seem to have any fear of other dogs as a result of this?


----------



## Frankiesmom (May 25, 2010)

Bella... The cousin didn't even call. I'm STILL upset over it. They said they were sorry as we were rushing our bleeding, screaming dog out the door... But after that, nothing. Heart- he was groomed this week and really enjoyed being around the other dogs, so I'm thinking it didn't do any harm in that area.


----------



## Frankiesmom (May 25, 2010)

The other dog was a German shepherd mix.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh poor sweet Frankie! What a terrible thing to happen. I would be furious with that cousin. It's not the dogs fault, but a responsible owner would at least offer to help with the vet bills. Kudos to you and your sweet hubbie for doing such a good job with your boy.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry! I can't even begin to imagine what that must have been like for Frankie and you. I'm sure you were scared to death. I'm so glad Frankie is doing so good now and I think he looks perfect too. He's so darn cute and I love his new hair cut. You have a beautiful boy and I hope he continues to do well. 
Hugs to you both.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Frankie looks so cute as a one-eyed dog  My cat has one eye. He looks very striking and unusual and gets a lot more attention than he probably would otherwise. It doesn't bother him or slow him down one bit and I'm sure Frankie will be the same way!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

omg...im at loss for words..im so sorry that this happened..:crying::crying:.i can only imagine the pain, hurt and anger...i dont know what i would have done...you adn your dh are truly a strong couple, and loving parents...sweet Frankie is still a doll:wub::wub::wub: 
has this dog attacked others before??? that cousin should have really been more helpful to you....im so sorry


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG that is terrible!!!! They didn't even offer to help pay for the expenses?? Let alone, call to see how he is??? Some family...

I'm glad to here he is doing better now. I'm so sorry he lost his eye though. But he is still just as adorable! 
My mom is always worried about Nelson's and was worried about Andy's eyes, with our cat and his nails. And I always worry about when he runs around like crazy, that one of these days he's going to run into something and hurt his eye. I guess eye injuries happen a lot? So scary though. Best wishes though and hoping for an injury free Frankie the rest of his life!!!


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

My Dad's dog, Holly, who he loves and treats like all of us here on SM treat our dogs had to have both of her eyes removed two years ago due to glaucoma. He took her to 4 top veterinarian ophthalmologist's and they all said her eyes could not be saved. The vets informed us that there was a difference between a dog and a human losing their eyes/vision, that dogs adjusted much better than humans. They reinforced the lose of one sense makes the others much better and especially on a dog due to their large nose and sense of hearing. They were all correct. Its been two years and Holly has done great. She knows exactly where everything is inside the home and has no trouble when taken outside to potty. Her face looks great since the hair that was shaved for the surgery has grown back. You would never now that Holly was living with a handicap. I'm sure in time it will be the same for Frankie and your family.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:crying: so sorry to hear that sweet Frankie has been hurt, but I am glad that he's recovered now and still plays with other dogs, he's still a doll :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, i'm so sorry to hear what had happened to Frankie during the holidays. Thank God that his eye is the only thing he lost and he is still with you and your husband. Please give that sweet little boy a kiss from me, he still looks perfect. :wub:

I can't believe that the cousin hasn't even called about Frankie or offered to help with the vet bills. :smmadder:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG!!! I am SO sorry that you and Frankie went through such an awful thing...what a nightmare!!!! I am shocked that the cousin did not offer to help with the vet bills...I would have been going crazy with guilt if my dog caused harm to another. Some people amaze me. I'm so so so sorry. You and your husband are a strong couple, and such wonderful parents to Frankie!!! And YES, he is still PERFECT!!! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so glad Frankie is on the mend and mat free. I hope your new year is better too.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh dear! This makes me so sad. I'm so sorry that you guys had to go through this and poor Frankie had such a bad experience. I am glad to hear that he is doing and looking so good. Please give him a hug and kiss from us and I agree, if you could go through that you can go through anything.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Sooo sorry for what happened to yall and your Frankie......My son brings his huuuuuge Rotty over sometimes & let's him play in our backyard...I don't let my babies out of the house the whole time he's here...my son & hubby rag me about it all the time...but I'm going to show them this post....your baby is still just as precious as before..Hope things get better for yall.

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a horrible time to go through. :crying: poor little Frankie. You must have been devastated. :grouphug: You seem to be taking it all pretty well now really. I would be absolutely fuming. I can't imagine why they haven't been in touch, maybe worried and embarrassed I should think.

On the other hand Frankie looks so adorable :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh poor little guy. I am glad you all have got through it and he is well and happy again. He still looks perfect to me.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

I am so very, very soory that happend to you and frankie. you must have felt so worried, scared, full of reproaches and hurt. 
how good you culd take frankie to the vet hospital asap and they helped you even during the holiday time. looking at the first picture makes me cry. the world was still alright just that moment and everyone was looking forward to a great christmas. this is so sad.
but as the thers said, frankie is alive and well up. and cute ontop of that :wub::wub:
that is most important. I guess he will have qute a trauma meeting up with other dogs right now. and you too.

I wish you sooo much of the very best and send much love and hugs to you and frankie and your husband to. take care.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am so sorry that such an awful thing happened to Frankie 

Very happy to hear that he is on the mend - and his new haircut looks adorable!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:smcryoor little Frankie and poor you! What a terrible thing to happen! He is still a handsome little boy and you are a wonderful mom!:grouphug: I do hope that your husband's cousin helped with the vet bills...Glad you are back and I am happy that you still have little Frankie. :grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My sister has a German Sheperd and lives in Atlanta. She invited us for New Year's weekend and I was very worried about bringing Rose and Lily. Her teasing made me feel even more uneasy. I was sorry that I told her we would come even though I did want to see her. Our son was with us, and as it turned out, he had to work that weekend so we had to get home. I was so relieved! :sweatdrop:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no!!! I am so sorry to hear of this. Poor Frankie, I can't imagine the pain. :crying: I am also so suprised and shocked to hear that your cousin has basically ignored you and the situation since it happened. There needs to be something done on their part beyond the, "I'm sorry..." as your rushed your baby out the door.  I just cannot believe it. If any of my dogs ever caused an injury to any person or animal you bet I would be involved with my time and pocketbook making sure I could do something to "make it right".

I know nothing will bring back his eye or the trauma that you all endured. I am so glad to hear that you and your husband are stronger because of this. I know Frankie will recover and live a full doggie life, probably never missing his eye. But I also know you and your husband are traumatised.  I hope that you both can heal in time with Frankie.

Thank the good Lord he is alive and well today!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i am so so sorry frankie had to endure this . what a messedup christmas . its even more amazing that the cousins didnt say or do anything , i dont get it . poor frankie, breaks my heart to see those pics , but i am so so happy he is alive n well , i think he looks adorable any which way , and im so happy he is doing better , to u and your hubby a big hug , and i do believe if u got thru this u can get thru anything .


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi I have just joined this site and this was one of the 1st posts I have read. OMG your poor little fella. He must have been so traumatised. My heart goes out to all of you. His new haircut really suits him tho, ready for the summer.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...what he went through. I think he is just perfect and cute as he was before the incident.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

WOW So sorry you had to go through this.. your Frankie is absolutely HANDSOME, so glad he is recovering well. There are several threads I on SM about bigger dogs attacking small dogs.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG! I can't believe this happened to precious Frankie. I can't even imagine! Poor little guy. Thank goodness nothing worse happened. Beyond tragic. I'm so happy he will be ok but something like this is a dog owners worst nightmare. And the fact that the cousin hasn't done anything makes the story so much worse. I'm glad to read that this tragedy has brought you, your hubbie and Frankie closer. Frankie is and always will be beautiful. What a tough little cookie you have there. Please give him extra hugs and tell him his SM Aunties admire his strength. Big hugs all around!


----------



## cascosmom (Nov 3, 2009)

I am very sorry for what your sweet little Frankie had to go through. I can only imagine the fear you and your husband felt seeing your little boy in pain. I am so very thankful that Frankie is fortunate enough to have a mommy and daddy that realize he still is perfect!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm very happy to hear that such a tragedy has ended sweetly with you and your husband feeling strong in your relationship, Frankie ending up with an adorable haircut, and that he is well and adjusting. Frankie - you are a trooper and you look really cute with your new haircut!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I am so sorry about Frankie. Bless his little heart!! Thank goodness he is alive and doing well. Give him a big hug and kiss from us.


----------



## Frankiesmom (May 25, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your kind comments. Your support means so much. I know it shouldn't matter at all how he looks... but after taking so much pride in his cute little face, and purchasing him knowing we would have an adorable little white fluffer, it's all the more heartbreaking. Of course we can't imagine loving him any less, but its still a shock looking at him and only seeing one eye. Now people only look at him with pity. *sigh*


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry that you and Frankie endured such a tragedy over the holiday. It breaks my heart to see what you both have been through, but, warms my heart to see him now....alive and doing well. Thank you for sharing your story and pics. I think it's important for the rest of us to be on guard and alert with other dogs. Something so horrific can happen in just a split second. Frankie is so adorable and I love his hair cut. :wub::wub: Please, give your precious little guy a gentle hug from me.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH MY! I am just reading this now....what a terrible ordeal you all have been through!!!!! Thank goodness it wasn't worse...you still have your Frankie and he's still as handsome as ever.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

How horrible...hopefully he won't be scared of other dogs. I have to say after all Frankie went through he is the cutest little fluff:wub:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry that Frankie (and of course you) had to go through such a traumatic event. That story breaks my heart. I'm happy that Frankie is healthy. He looks completely adorable and even more snuggle-worthy. Hugs to that sweetheart.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh how awful! You must have been beside yourself with worry! I'm so very, very sorry this happened and so glad to hear he's ok now. What an awful ordeal to go through for both of you.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

:grouphug: I had a big scare when a neighbor's Boston terrier bloodied my Maltese's eye. It must have been so frightening to have such a big dog go after Frankie! Hugs to you and your little one.  {{{{}}}} 

He is still a cutie now that he's healed and had that new "hairdo". Just a thought, maybe next time the groomer could do an asymmetrical haircut that would partially hide the eye area, like a glamorous movie star ...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:smcry: oh I am terribly sorry that Frankie and you guys had to go through this all  that is one of my biggest fear when it comes to the malts and other bigger dogs!!!! How terrible! 

But I am thankful that he is doing good and back to himself. What handsome boy modeling his new hair cut. Please give that PRECIOUS and HANDSOME face tones of kisses from me :wub: bless him


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

OMG, that is so terrible! I'm so happy that Frankie is ok otherwise, and glad you and your husband and Frankie all came through this ordeal so well!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Frankie you look darling in your new cut! I'm so glad you're feeling better. You have a wonderful mommy and daddy you know. And I think you must be an extra special little guy if you are still ok around strange dogs. That says a whole lot about you and your mommy and daddy. I think someday, perhaps you will bring comfort, joy and hope to a little boy or girl who might be different in one way or another, by showing them how great life is even if you don't have the conventional look and how not having 2 eyes doesn't hinder you at all in what you do or how happy you are...or how adorable you are!!:wub:

btw...my Callie just saw your picture and she told me to tell you she thinks scars make boys look kind of 'dangerous'. And well...you know how girls tend to go for the 'dangerous' type. :thumbsup:

Here's to a fabulous 2011 for you little man.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am so sorry this happened to Frankie. He will continue to be cute. I have a one eyed Jack I acquired from someone else that had his eye injured and removed. He still looks cute and I let the hair grow a little longer on the side the eye that was removed and no one notices. 
I am sure it was very trying while all this was going on. Too bad your cousin didn't step up to the plate and help you out, at least with support for all you and Frankie for what you were going through.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG!! I can't imagine the pain and heartache you all have been thru. Poor little Frankie,I am so glad he recovered so well,physically. He is still just as cute as can be.:grouphug:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh no, your sweet precious baby!!:smcry:
so glad he is ok now! hugs:grouphug:


----------



## jimenezb88 (Oct 24, 2008)

omg im in tears.... i wouldnt know what to do if something like that happend to my betzy puppy girl:sorry: poor baby.... i hope he feels better ...!!! godblesshim


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, poor baby. His recent picture looks very good. He's still a beautiful fluff even with short hair.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

OMG Poor frankie . Thank God he will be OK. he has been thru a tough time


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers have been with you, your husband and Frankie all day. I read your post this morning and I couldn't stop crying to even respond. Frankie is absolutely adorable pre and post the injury. He is so blessed to have you and your husband as parents. I know you are both also very blessed to have him. I pray that you all are blessed in a mighty way for all you have had to endure. God bless you and big hugs and kisses to that sweet little angel, Frankie. :innocent::wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Frankie, you are such a special little dude!!! Love your new haircut and I am so glad you are better! Sending lots of love and kisses to you. Tell your Mom and Dad we think you are one tough little boy and we love your new picture!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so glad to hear Frankie is doing well, & he looks great in a short hair-do!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

It sounds like you handled things, very well and for that, you should be commended. Trauma to our dogs takes a long time to get over. Frankie may still have some issues with dogs that are colored the same as that dog was or dogs that have the same mannerisms as that dog. I've seen that happen before, though I'm glad he did Ok at the groomers. Just be aware and let him stand and watch other dogs. Reward his calm behavior, when he sees them. 

Dogs that attack "for no reason" are misreading calming signals from other dogs and I would bet a whole lot of money, that dog has been in situations where he's been aggressed at and possible aggressed back and THEN he was corrected. Those dogs, that are corrected for agressing, will then suppress any warning signs, such as growling, because they have been corrected for it. They learn not to (due to correcting) but they still have all of that adrenaline around other dogs, so they go on the defense immediately and attack. The fact that you say, your cousins haven't checked in with you, sort of solidifies it for me...this is probably not the first time there has been an issue. MANY people are in denial of their dog's/dogs' behavior and think "they will get over it" so they continue to put them in the same situation, which only makes it get worse. They don't want to accept that their dog is not "social". They feel it is a reflection on them personally. 

When I was young, I had a peek/poodle mix. He was outside and my Mother didn't realize it.. she backed the car out and he was running to her to "go for a ride". The tail pipe of the car, hit his head, injuring his eye. He had to have it removed. She was beyond consolable and was a wreck for weeks. I was always the one that took care of all of the animals..hmmmm, suppose that is why I work where I do ?  Chien, our dog, was fine.. his face healed, the scar and puffiness went away and we let his hair grow out some. Most of the time, people couldn't even tell. He couldn't and it didn't change him one bit. I have a feeling, it won't change your Frankie boy, one bit either..

Hugs,
Karla


----------



## cascosmom (Nov 3, 2009)

Frankiesmom said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind comments. Your support means so much. I know it shouldn't matter at all how he looks... but after taking so much pride in his cute little face, and purchasing him knowing we would have an adorable little white fluffer, it's all the more heartbreaking. Of course we can't imagine loving him any less, but its still a shock looking at him and only seeing one eye. Now people only look at him with pity. *sigh*


I'm sure that it won't be much longer and you won't look at Frankie and only see one eye. You will see the brave, loving, BEAUTIFUL, little boy that he has always been and always will be. This has been a shock for you and it will take you and your husband longer to adjust then it will Frankie. Recently I saw a 3 legged dog walking around with no difficulty; he or she got around as well as any 4 legged dog. I did not look at the 3 legged dog with pity but with reverence. I wish I was as accepting of things as dogs are. Please know I will be praying for you, your husband, and your beautiful Frankie. The three of you are blessed to have each other.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- just seeing this post. My heart is breaking for Frankie (and you) after reading this post and seeing the pictures. How horrible. Sending prayers and hugs to you.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Awwwwwww you have been through so much. Frankie is and always will be a beautiful gorgeous malt. You have such strength and a loving heart. Wishing little Frankie a lifetime of happiness......he is such a special angel:wub:
Jenna


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been so busy with my friend and her baby Jamee, I just read your thread, I am so sorry this has happened to precious Frankie, I will keep him in my prayers.
I will be watching for a update, HUGS and PRAYERS to you


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is hard to understand why some things happen in life. You are courageous and your little Frankie will adopt your positive attitude. He will go far in life as will you.
Blessings and peace to you. 
hugs, sandi & kitzi


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

What a horrible thing to go through... Frankie is beautiful


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I think your ADORABLE little Frankie is meant to be special. he is absolutely precious!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Frankiesmom (May 25, 2010)

You all are an absolute inspiration! These replies just have me in tears. Thank you so much for your kind words. Frankie is currently snuggling with his favorite kitty friend on the couch. I have an adorable new pic I'll post later on... Its on the other computer. Thank you ALL!


----------



## jessica-01 (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh how completely awful. I'm so sorry for you and Frankie to have endured this horror. Frankie is so lucky to have such caring and loving parents who made such efforts to help him. I suppose this all makes you realise - even more - how precious he is? He is a very handsome boy and I agree that his squiffy eye just makes him even more cute. Everyone will want to cuddle him...you wait and see. I think he'll love the attention! You are actually very lucky the incident was not more serious and the most important thing is that you still have him with you. I suspect the cousin is feeling guilty, but his behaviour is regrettable. And what a feisty boy he is to still feel relaxed around other doglets...you have a really special malt there, I'd say. Please give him a big cuddle and kiss from Lilly and me! 
xxx


----------

